# Did one of you lose your go bag?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Skip forward to 2:00. River treasure hunter finds a go-bag.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

A canoe tipped over and the backpack was not tied to the canoe?

MSR $700.

Wait 29 days and then go back an claim it as the Owner?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The owner thinks that the bag is gone for ever so he will never call the police to see if anyone turned it in. He should have just not called the police and kept the bag. But, since he put it on YouTube he backed himself into a corner and had to call.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> The owner thinks that the bag is gone for ever so he will never call the police to see if anyone turned it in. He should have just not called the police and kept the bag. But, since he put it on YouTube he backed himself into a corner and had to call.


Calling the police was the proper think to do IMHO.

You found a gun. Clean it, oiled it and it works. You use it for every day carry, plinking or whatever but one day the police find it in your procession. They have cause to check the serial number and it comes back stolen. Ballistics show it's the same gun responsible of all the weekend murders in Chicago (OK I exaggerate but you get the point?). The the police are reading you your rights and you're trying to remember an Attorney to call.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That guy has no business with a gun.
He pulled the trigger to see if it was loaded.
Fortunately for him it was not.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree he should have taken the firearm to the police. What I do not understand is the part where they refused to return it to him if it did come back as lost, stolen or used in a crime. We do not always return property depending on the circumstances, but we do not automatically tell people they will never see it again.

And by the way lost firearms, or stolen firearms that are disposed of, is not that uncommon.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree he should have taken the firearm to the police. What I do not understand is the part where they refused to return it to him if it did come back as lost, stolen or used in a crime. We do not always return property depending on the circumstances, but we do not automatically tell people they will never see it again.
> 
> And by the way lost firearms, or stolen firearms that are disposed of, is not that uncommon.


Maybe he was in a gun free city or maybe the cop saw how he was handling it and told he office people to tell him no.:dunno:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I found a box along an Interstate entrance a few years ago. I went through it and found it belongs to a Navy Seal. It had all his papers, photos, some high dollar dive gear, and a lot of ammo. It took me 4 days to track him down. Supposedly someone had broke into his locked pickup at Cabalas in Sidney, Nebraska and stole it. I have no idea how the thieves lost it. I refused a reward so he said if I ever need help he would send a few Seals over. Now how could you ever beat an offer like that? LOL I had a lot of fun playing detective in tracing him down.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SWEET!!! a Kimber!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Bet it wasnt destroyed and is now listed on a trading site LNIB.


----------

